# What is GH's KoolBloom powder and liquid nutrients for?



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

I use MaxiGro and MaxiBloom but KoolBloom is the third stage or does it subsitute MaxiBloom? Who knows this?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2008)

Highlife, are you using the GH Flora series nutrients?


----------



## rezo (Sep 6, 2008)

those are supplements . ive used those b4 now i use the fox farm sups and the gh nutes


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

nope, look on gh's website its called MaxiGro and MaxiBloom, they are powders


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2008)

OH, ok. I don't use the powders. I use the Flora series liquid.

They have a nutrient calculator on their site that I use, but there's no option for the Maxi line.

Here's the link anyway:

GENERAL HYDROPONICS

I do use Koolbloom though and I say if you have the liquid start by adding 1/2 teaspoon per gallon when you put them into flower. Then 1 teaspoon per gallon once they start flowering up until it's time to leech.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

i use maxi bloom for flowering whats the difference man?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2008)

Koolbloom is an enhancement meant to be added during flowering. It is very high in in P and K levels (the liquid I use is NPK 0-10-10) which the plants use to produce flowers. If you have it use it.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

can i add koolbloom to my maxibloom mix or just switch, i want the highest most potent yield


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

hold on highlife i got a feed schedule somewhere in my crib i got u.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, add it to your mix. It's an addative. But not more than 1 teaspoon per gallon unless you want to experiment. I'm sticking with GH's feeding schedule and having great results.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

SWEET Thx, also i was reading the powder KoolBloom info on its box and it says its for a second growth, whats that mean ;0


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

yes maxi bloom is a nute and koolbloom is a booster use both.
but at a small rate dont want overfert, but u already kno that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

damn ya'll fast
2nd growth might be trying to say its a supplement


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

i am gettin fucked here cuz it says the sched is MaxiGro, MaxioBloom, Kool Bloom Liquid then KoolBloom Powder lol looks like i am buying the liquid and powder koolbloom


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIQUID KOOLBLOOM
*Bulking Formula *

 Forces abundant flowering. 
 Boosts production of essential oils and fragrances.
 Increases size and weight of fruits and flowers.
 Precisely formulated to enhance the performance of all types of nutrients.

Liquid KoolBloom is a is a bulking agent that goes way beyond other bloom boosters. Enriched with stress reducing vitamins and nutrient transporting acids, Liquid KoolBloom promotes heavy production of essential oils, fantastic flavors, and increases fruiting and flower development.
Liquid KoolBloom is instantly soluble in your reservoir and immediately available for plant uptake. Liquid KoolBloom is precisely formulated to enhance the performance of GH's Flora, Nova, and Maxi series nutrients. 
Liquid KoolBloom should be used at the start of the reproductive cycle initiating larger, heavier fruits and flowers. During the last two weeks, use Dry KoolBloom for an additional bloom boost and to facilitate ripening.


DRY KOOLBLOOM
*Ripening Formula *

 Encourages abundant flowering.
 Facilitates ripening in annuals.
 Boosts production of essential oils and fragrances.
 Increases size and weight of fruits and flowers.
 Precisely formulated to boost potency and enhance the performance of all types of nutrients.

Dry KoolBloom is packed with the potency your plants prefer in the final stages of flowering for raging weight gain and ripening to perfection. The ingredients that make Dry KoolBloom unique will make your fruits swell, while exponentially increasing the production of essential oils and floral fragrance. 
Dry KoolBloom is rich in phosphorous and potassium, fortified by our own secret ingredients. This blend enhances production of essential oils and fragrances by mildly stressing plants during the formation of fruits and flowers. 
Dry KoolBloom is used during the second phase of reproductive growth in conjunction with Liquid KoolBloom, which is used at the start of flowering. The KoolBloom Combo--Start with the LiquidFinish with the Dry.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 6, 2008)

i guess now i just have to figure out the difference between the word encourages and force lol
the powder has a higher volumes of nutrients as well


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm just gonna stick with the liquid throughout and see what happens. I honestly think they're just trying to gouge me with the powder suggestions.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Since the start of flowering I've been using GH Flora Micro/Bloom (Lucas Formula) with Liquid KoolBloom, Purple Maxx Snow Storm, Sugar Daddy, and Hygrozyme. For the last week of nutes before the flush I'm reducing nute load by 50% and swapping out Gravity for the Purple Maxx. Then I'm flushing with RO and Clearx to start.


----------



## potroast (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good soup, Beverly.

Like already said, KoolBloom is a PK booster, and the powder is to be used in the second half of flowering. I've used the powder for years, and when the liquid came out I decided that it was not required. The powder is cheaper too, and use only 1/4 teaspoon per gallon, and you have to cut back on the basic salts when you add it too. Even doing that will usually result in brown leaf tips, just the very tip turns brown and I know the plant is happy.

HTH


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

potroast said:


> Sounds like a good soup, Beverly.
> 
> Like already said, KoolBloom is a PK booster, and the powder is to be used in the second half of flowering. I've used the powder for years, and when the liquid came out I decided that it was not required. The powder is cheaper too, and use only 1/4 teaspoon per gallon, and you have to cut back on the basic salts when you add it too. Even doing that will usually result in brown leaf tips, just the very tip turns brown and I know the plant is happy.
> 
> HTH


I will just use the powder then unless the liquid is there for cheap. So what do you mean cut back on basic salts, I dont do anything but change the nutrients.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> I will just use the powder then unless the liquid is there for cheap. So what do you mean cut back on basic salts, I dont do anything but change the nutrients.


He means basic nutes cause KoolBloom is strong


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 7, 2008)

my basic nutes are maxibloom for flower so how do i cut back on salts?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

*use less maxi bloom.* 
So that you the nute strength is lower when using kool bloom.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will say that at max strength FloraMicro/FloraBloom with Liquid Koolbloom my Sativa ladies (under 1000W HPS) handle the nute load just fine. Total PPM tops out at about 1300.


----------



## potroast (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, the liquid is a much less aggressive formula. The powder is some concentrated stuff, so GH recommends cutting back on the _other nutrients_ that you are using with KoolBloom.

HTH


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 9, 2008)

this thread came in handy. am running the same stuff as high life maxi grow and maxi bloom withliquid koolbloom. I like my results so far but man very tough to determin wether or not ou have nute burn mag deff? I started adding epsome salt to my res doesn't seem to be the problem. 

I was running 1.5tps of maxibloom and 1 tsp of koolbloom to 1.5 gallon of water.my leaves are browning curling you name it . I'm at the end of the grow so I will have to do things diffrent next round. When I go to adding koolbloom might have to go 1/2tsp 1 tsp koolbloom per gallon. Then go up as plant gets bigger. This is the most frustrating part of growing.


----------



## plutomoney (May 25, 2010)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> I will just use the powder then unless the liquid is there for cheap. So what do you mean cut back on basic salts, I dont do anything but change the nutrients.


 The powder will almost stop vertical growth the liquid is like a warm up for the powder the first part is like the first 3 weeks of flowering. You can use a 1/4 the powder instead of the liquid and it will work. Make sure you use a silica to make sure your buds stay dense


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Mar 29, 2012)

I run Maxibloom exclusively through Veg. Then add in Carboload to it for Bloom but im thinking about adding in a PK boost and considering KoolBloom.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 1, 2016)

Kool Bloom liquid is used from the first week of flower(not transition)all through flowering then the last week(ripening)before flush stop liquid KB and switch to DRY KB .5tsp pg for the last week of flower before flushing. It is very strong, do not use stronger(youll just fry your plants), do not use with KB liquid(again fry plants), and do not use before the last week to two weeks before flush tops. I use Pro-Tekt, CaliMagic, GH FloraMicro, GH FloraGro, GH FloraBloom, Rapid Start, Diamond Nectar, Liquid Kool Bloom, Floralicious Plus, FloraBlend, Flora Nectar, Kool Bloom dry, and Hydroguard for DWC in that order following the GH DWC Expert Recirculating Chart. It is an aggressive feed program for elevated levels of CO2 but I dont use CO2. The strain im growing now can handle full strength, not all strains can without high CO2. If your plants start getting nute burn, cut back to 1/2str and stay there OR in week 3 try going up to 2/3 strength. Week one should not be started until plants recover from transplant. No more than 50ppm nutes durring recovery. I only use hydroguard and Hormex for recovery. It could kill a plant to get nute burn before a plant is recovered and ready for nutes.


----------



## ligrow (Jun 3, 2016)

I use Maxibloom as base nutes.
I use KB liquid after two weeks flip.
KB powder last two weeks, cut it before flush.
I have done it once, it's the best result I ever had.

Cheers


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 3, 2016)

GH in my opinion are the best nutrients all around period. Price, strength, source, percentages, and usabity. Cannot be beat! One example Si, 10% sillica, Rhino Piss(im sorry Rhino Skin) 0.1% sillica. 0.1%! Fancy label, fancy bottle, fancy marketing, watered down goat piss! Oh triple the money too! There are reasons N.A.S.A uses only General Hydro.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jun 9, 2016)

Try the Kool Bloom on half of your plants and see if you can tell the difference. I can't. I have used it off and on over the years and can never see a difference. Straight Lucas formula seems to be all I need.


----------



## JJARTS (Jun 30, 2016)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> i use maxi bloom for flowering whats the difference man?


The diference is tha koolbloom is not food, it is to increase the size and estimulate the flowers or fruits in the flower period, the dry one they recomend to use it at the last week to ripen before flush..


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

JJARTS said:


> The diference is tha koolbloom is not food, it is to increase the size and estimulate the flowers or fruits in the flower period, the dry one they recomend to use it at the last week to ripen before flush..


wrong. koolbloom IS food. got N,P,K,Mg and Sulfur. 

Lucas formula is all you need like @70's natureboy said previously


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucas formula has no where near all the minerals plants need for top end production. Lucas formula id for people that want to skim by growing something to get high on. These colas are 18", there are 16 of them on one plant, and is only week 3 flower. These buds at 3 weeks are as big as a lot of peoples I see near harvest. There are many many more minerals that plants use in nature than what is in any two or three part base. They are called base nutrients for a reason. I never ever have to support buds no matter how huge they get. Results are the proof.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

Actually week 2.5 flower.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Lucas formula has no where near all the minerals plants need for top end production. Lucas formula id for people that want to skim by growing something to get high on.


wrong. the guy who came up with Lucas did way more grows than you ever have. 

let me guess, you like Advanced nutes huh? 


chronicals77 said:


> There are many many more minerals that plants use in nature than what is in any two or three part base.


your degree in botany is from where? care to elaborate which ones are in nature and which ones aren't in micro and bloom. 

its called Micro because it has all the micronutrients in it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

have you ever used Lucas?

no need for a PK boost cause it already has it. and no need for cal mag either.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

Plants need a lot more than micro nutrients, and npk. They need root microbes, sillica, fluvic and humic acids, carbs, and plants absolutely need calcium and magnesium and micro products dont have enough for all plants. Calcium is critical for nutrient uptake and preventing blossom rot. The Lucas formula is for people that are either lazy, unable to grow properly, or cheap and want to just get by half ok. Again, it has no where near the minerals plants need to push them to perform. Advanced nutrients are watered down garbage! GH full line including advanced products are the best products out there for DWC. Make no mistake, DWC done properly is as good as cannabis gets. Hoe would anyone here know what I have or havent grown. I been growing many species of plants for 23 years. To tell people especially beginners that Micro and Bloom is all you need and all the advanced products are a waste of money and do nothing is irresponsible. N.A.S.A grew cannabis and all thier crops using GH products and I promise you it was more than Micro and Bloom. I'll tell anyone this, I dont care who they are! How can you argue with someone that has 16 18" colas on one plant at week 2.5 of flower and pulls 2lbs per plant per 1000w without co2? I want to see those results using nothing but "Lucas Formula". Lucas must not know what he thinks he knows or wants everyone to think he knows. I see so called "Master Gardeners" not getting the results I do. If people want to believe this crap and are happy with mid grade results then be my guest, ill keep doing what do best. Just because im new on this forum does not mean im new to growing. I adapted my prior knowledge to indoor cultivation very quickly. I learn very quickly and perform rapidly, what can I say.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> They need root microbes,


wrong


chronicals77 said:


> carbs


wrong again


chronicals77 said:


> absolutely need calcium and magnesium and micro products dont have enough for all plants.


lucas ratio: no need for cal/mg. it's in the micro and bloom


chronicals77 said:


> I dont care who they are! How can you argue with someone that has 16 18" colas on one plant at week 2.5 of flower


you don't. no way that is 2.5 wks from 12/12. 



chronicals77 said:


> and pulls 2lbs per plant per 1000w


so you pull 8lbs per 1K? sure you do. 

if you had half a clue, you'd know that nutes are the least important variable in growing. you shouldn't be telling a newb that nutes are #1. get everything else dialed in and then nutes become somewhat relevant


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

I never said nutes are first. My grow climate is optimal. If you dont believe thats 2.5 weeks flower thats your mistake. If pushing plants to perform to maxiumum nutrients are very important. You do not understand plants, minerals, and how plants use those minerals. I never said I get any 8lbs per 1000w. I said I get 2lbs per 1000w and I get it from ONE plant! Im not the only one that gets these results either. If you know how to grow you should be getting 2lbs per 1000w and 2.75lbs with co2 however I never seen 2.75lbs from one plant but 2lbs absolutely. My plants eat 700ppms a day. I dont care who believes it and who doesnt. I try to pass my knowledge to others and I get this bullshit. Keep blending in, I dont give a fuck! If your buds dont look like that at 2.5 weeks then its obvious you dont know what I know. Good nutes and a good program is just as important as temperature and humidity, light distance, ect.. Tell me im all wrong when I have the results to prove my claims. Ok. I can tell from just this bit of conversation that you dont know what you think you know. Match my results then we'll talk. Until then, PEACE!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

so you dont' want to talk about how plants dont' need root microbes or carbs? 

post some pics of day 1 of 12/12 with date stamp and then day 17 and i'll believe you. 

2 weeks after 12/12 and plants are just done stretching and beginning flower production. 
are you counting day 1 as when you flip?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

I just took this picture, just now. This is week 3 flower. No, you do not count week one of flower from the day you flip. Flip, then one week transistion as plants stretch. The next week is week one flower. Even still after a week transitioning pistils are just getting going. I have pistils showing 4 days into trans week. The pic you see is 3 weeks flowering, actually flowering. All plants need microbes to break down nutrients further and make them more readily available. Im sorry but its true. Ive been growing species of plants from all around the world for a long time. I appologize for the choice words but I get pissed off when I get called a liar and im telling the truth 100%. I dont have a date and time stamp because I use my phone. My current grow ive been recording everything and when its done in 5 more weeks I am going to post the journal. Everything I use and everything I do throughout the entire grow. Even the fact that I play classical music in my tent every hour the light is on. Music increases yield by 15%-25% depending on strain. Im sure you wont believe that either. Its ok, I know my results and so do a few choice people that know im not a liar. I just try to pass on what I know, if people choose to believe it and do it and get results themselves thats great. If not thats ok too, but please dont call me a liar.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you don't. no way that is 2.5 wks from 12/12.


exactly what i said. no way from 12/12.


chronicals77 said:


> All plants need microbes


dude, i run a sterile reservoir. sterile as in nothing is alive. microbes are living organisms


you got me mad when you dissed Lucas formula. i can tell you have no idea of it's origins. you should do some research. it led to many nute companies (GH: floranova bloom when used at recommended dosage is the Lucas formula) copying the NPK ratio for Cannabis. 

you grow some nice plants. i'll give you that. so do i. and at high elevation too. 




chronicals77 said:


> Music increases yield by 15%-25% depending on strain.


yep, and mt dew used as a foliar feed increases yield by 18 to 28%. so there's that. 

they need carbs right? according to you. lol.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe I shouldnt have said need, plants dont NEED these things to live and produce. You have to understand I am talking about maximum potental and to push a plant to produce its 100% capability things like microbes, pk's, carbs, acids, mycorrhizae, (bulking and ripening agents) need to be used. I promise you Floralicious Plus, KoolBloom, Foranectar, and Diamond Nectar all work very well when used correctly. I have no doubt you grow nice plants, BUT I guarantee if you were to grow one time side by side the way I grow you would see exponential increase in yield and potency and much sooner and faster also. Go ahead and try it, i'll wait right here. Lol.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 1, 2016)

This was week one flower, plant was still stretching bud putting on buds quickly also. Week 2 if you count from day of flip but I dont because the first week is transition and plants stretch the most and put on very little bud in the first week after flip. Just like I dont start week one of veg until the plant recovers from transplant and begins to grow again. When im able to start packing nutes thats when I start day 1 veg. But the first week after flip is not week one flower, its transition to adapt to the change and to begin the stretch. Week one flower begins when plant actually begin putting on flowers. I promise Chief, I dont make the rules, I just obide by them. Well, mostly anyway. lol


----------



## JJARTS (Jul 2, 2016)

My ph meter was giving me the wrong lecture and i didnt know, so i raise the ph when they didnt need it, more and more until I found next day that the meter sensor was malfuntioning but a this time my plants were yellowing and sick... how i be able to help then to heal and pass the stress, some buds look like they are rape because the white hair burn and change colors, i just start week four counting from the day I changed the lights to bloom...


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 2, 2016)

JJARTS said:


> My ph meter was giving me the wrong lecture and i didnt know, so i raise the ph when they didnt need it, more and more until I found next day that the meter sensor was malfuntioning but a this time my plants were yellowing and sick... how i be able to help then to heal and pass the stress, some buds look like they are rape because the white hair burn and change colors, i just start week four counting from the day I changed the lights to bloom...
> View attachment 3722945


First your not in week 4 your in week 3, the first week after switch to 12/12 is transition then the next week when buds start getting bigger is week one flower. The best thing to do is just make sure your PH is correct now and if your using an agressive feed back off on the nutes maybe even by half and wait. Thats really all you can do and make sure your using Silica. If your not, you should be. Its one of the most important nutrients in indoor cannabis cultivation. Hope this helps!


----------



## JJARTS (Jul 2, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> First your not in week 4 your in week 3, the first week after switch to 12/12 is transition then the next week when buds start getting bigger is week one flower. The best thing to do is just make sure your PH is correct now and if your using an agressive feed back off on the nutes maybe even by half and wait. Thats really all you can do and make sure your using Silica. If your not, you should be. Its one of the most important nutrients in indoor cannabis cultivation. Hope this helps!





chronicals77 said:


> First your not in week 4 your in week 3, the first week after switch to 12/12 is transition then the next week when buds start getting bigger is week one flower. The best thing to do is just make sure your PH is correct now and if your using an agressive feed back off on the nutes maybe even by half and wait. Thats really all you can do and make sure your using Silica. If your not, you should be. Its one of the most important nutrients in indoor cannabis cultivation. Hope this helps!


Thank you, yes I using ArmorSi, i like the same line of nutrients you like, but i m using the maxi series...
Thank you for the advise, i going to reduce de nutrients ppm.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 2, 2016)

Your welcome, if your growing soil or coco you may even want to do a light flush of the soil with plain ph'd water to rinse some of the heavy nutes out. Wait for signs of recovery before heavy feeding again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2016)

in coco, you want to flush with a very light strength nute solution, not plain water.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> in coco, you want to flush with a very light strength nute solution, not plain water.


Why? Ive never heard that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2016)

it keeps it from washing all the nutes out. in coco, you want to preload it with nutes before you use it. so if you flush with plain water, you take out too much of what has been built up in it. 

i'm not adirt guy, but i've heard it's not good to flush soil with distilled or RO water. same principle. gets rid of too much


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 3, 2016)

It takes more than one rinse with plain water to wash "all" the nutrients out. Ive been growing bonsai for a long time which are grown in basically gravel and have to be watered everyday and it takes over a week to strip the bonsai soil of nutrients. Coco and peat hold much more nutrients than bonsai soil. That said it would take more than one rinse to remove too much nutrients. RO and ditilled water is just pure water with little to no disolved solids so I dont understand the logic. One rinse wont remove nutrients to detrimental levels, even using a flush agent it doesnt remove it all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> It takes more than one rinse with plain water to wash "all" the nutrients out. Ive been growing bonsai for a long time which are grown in basically gravel and have to be watered everyday and it takes over a week to strip the bonsai soil of nutrients. Coco and peat hold much more nutrients than bonsai soil. That said it would take more than one rinse to remove too much nutrients. RO and ditilled water is just pure water with little to no disolved solids so I dont understand the logic. One rinse wont remove nutrients to detrimental levels, even using a flush agent it doesnt remove it all.


in your experience, if you rinse once with plain water, how much ppms do you drop? so if your coco is at let's say 1.5EC and you rinse once, what is your runoff? how many times does it take you to get a basically 0 runoff?


----------



## JJARTS (Jul 3, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Your welcome, if your growing soil or coco you may even want to do a light flush of the soil with plain ph'd water to rinse some of the heavy nutes out. Wait for signs of recovery before heavy feeding again.


I growing hydro, clay pelets in a 3.5 galons black buckets I got in home depot and a reservoir that I made myself with some 2×4 and a tarp, I use to create my own custom system depend the area I have, i flush with water just to clean a litle, give a break to the plants and prevent acumulation or cloging the pipes, hoses and feeders.


----------



## Brandon Nebel (Jul 18, 2016)

70's natureboy said:


> Try the Kool Bloom on half of your plants and see if you can tell the difference. I can't. I have used it off and on over the years and can never see a difference. Straight Lucas formula seems to be all I need.


I agree. I use the flora nova bloom all the way from start to finish. I had originally bought the nova grow too until I did more research and discovered the lucas formula. Then I switched to the bloom at around week 3 in veg and have used the bloom ever since. I'm in week 8 of veg now and my girls are really happy. I have one runt of the little, she's a indica dominant hybrid so I didn't expect her to be as tall as the sativas, but she's finally coming around. The lucas formula is beyond easy especially with the nova series since it's a one part formula. All you "really " need is the nova bloom and you're set. However I do still add floralicious plus, sea green,and armor si. Lucas states it has enough ca and mg so no supplementation of that is needed. And so far so good. My girls are happy and never show any signs of nute burn.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 18, 2016)

did years of side by side test of base nutes and additives,,, gh maxi series and nova series always came out on top.. maxi produces highest yields per cost.. koolbloom liquid did nothing compared with plants on maxi alone,, however the powder form koolbloom used for the last 2-3 weeks in flower caused swelling of buds, and finished plants 4-5 days sooner than plants w/out the koolbloom powder additive...

in my findings most additives or flower boosters did little in comparisons with plants grown properly using base nutrients only.. most additives are a waste of money imo, the base nutrients if dialed in correctly provide all the n-p-k needed for great buds,,powder koolbloom seemed to be the only exception increasing denseness and promoting ripening...
also most 3 part nutrients work great once you find the mixture that suits the strain your growing,,the directions on bottle are a start but u really need to know your plants and tinker with the mix till u get it wright...i no longer waste money on testing, i use gh maxi series, most always and the nova series on picky strains,,
i know the maxi and nova are suppose to be 1 part grow, 1 part bloom,,,however i found mixing the 2 parts for the first 2-3 weeks of flower stops early yellowing, then weeks 3-4 go full bloom raising the ppm each week till flush...
i used to have 30 or more different nutrients and additives,, now my shelves contain maxi grow, maxi boom, flora nova, flora bloom, koolbloom powder, gh kleen, ph up and ph down, and a bottle of cal mag that i rarely if ever use,,,i think its unopen...

be well n grow well to all


----------



## mod37 (Mar 2, 2017)

ok guys hope you are done killing each other. i have some things i need to ask. i am on the gh nuts micro/ grow and bloom. i am also trying pk starting week 3 through 7 in flower. i was planing to start koolbloom powder in week 7 and 8. can you tell me what if i am doing this wrong. i am watering for 2 min 5 times a day i dont water at night. 2 i change water every week and add new nuts every time. i try to get ppms to 1400. do i only add nuts when i change the water and add no nuts during the week or do i keep my ppms at 1400 thrwout the week by adding more nuts. hope i didnt confuse you lol. oh i have 6 tables and 2 1100 lights on each.with 25 gal res. i go through about 5 gal water every day. i think i am doing well hope to do better. this is the 1st time using kool powder.i want to keep this simple. and i am in now way as good as you guys are. try when you guys are fighting on here to remember that you have guys like me on here trying to learn from you. keep in simple and let us all reap the bens. thanks guys oh by the way near denver dont know if that matters when growing no air here lol. just wondering if i am doing this right. thanks for your help. by the way 77 your stuff looks awesome


----------



## westcoast420 (Mar 2, 2017)

mod37 said:


> ok guys hope you are done killing each other. i have some things i need to ask. i am on the gh nuts micro/ grow and bloom. i am also trying pk starting week 3 through 7 in flower. i was planing to start koolbloom powder in week 7 and 8. can you tell me what if i am doing this wrong. i am watering for 2 min 5 times a day i dont water at night. 2 i change water every week and add new nuts every time. i try to get ppms to 1400. do i only add nuts when i change the water and add no nuts during the week or do i keep my ppms at 1400 thrwout the week by adding more nuts. hope i didnt confuse you lol. oh i have 6 tables and 2 1100 lights on each.with 25 gal res. i go through about 5 gal water every day. i think i am doing well hope to do better. this is the 1st time using kool powder.i want to keep this simple. and i am in now way as good as you guys are. try when you guys are fighting on here to remember that you have guys like me on here trying to learn from you. keep in simple and let us all reap the bens. thanks guys oh by the way near denver dont know if that matters when growing no air here lol. just wondering if i am doing this right. thanks for your help. by the way 77 your stuff looks awesome


You said your in tables so I assume your doing a flood drain setup? What medium are u running? Is this a dtw setup or recirculating ?


----------



## mod37 (Mar 2, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> You said your in tables so I assume your doing a flood drain setup? What medium are u running? Is this a dtw setup or recirculating ?


Recirculating


----------



## mod37 (Mar 2, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Recirculating


And no I only flood in veg I water 5 times a day for 2 min I don't water at night


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 3, 2017)

mod37 said:


> ok guys hope you are done killing each other. i have some things i need to ask. i am on the gh nuts micro/ grow and bloom. i am also trying pk starting week 3 through 7 in flower. i was planing to start koolbloom powder in week 7 and 8. can you tell me what if i am doing this wrong. i am watering for 2 min 5 times a day i dont water at night. 2 i change water every week and add new nuts every time. i try to get ppms to 1400. do i only add nuts when i change the water and add no nuts during the week or do i keep my ppms at 1400 thrwout the week by adding more nuts. hope i didnt confuse you lol. oh i have 6 tables and 2 1100 lights on each.with 25 gal res. i go through about 5 gal water every day. i think i am doing well hope to do better. this is the 1st time using kool powder.i want to keep this simple. and i am in now way as good as you guys are. try when you guys are fighting on here to remember that you have guys like me on here trying to learn from you. keep in simple and let us all reap the bens. thanks guys oh by the way near denver dont know if that matters when growing no air here lol. just wondering if i am doing this right. thanks for your help. by the way 77 your stuff looks awesome


thanks for the ego boost,,but theres lots of guys doing way better than me,,and know way more.. 20+years growing and i still learn new stuff from good guys here...
whats your medium? i use rock wool 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 cubes in a flood n drain system.. i flood tyhe table for 15 minutes 3-4 times per day.. u want your medium to contain lots of oxegen,,dont water too much or to often but dont let it dry out either..use powder koolbloom at 1/4 tea spoon per gallon no more its powerfull,,and only the last 2 weeks as it promotes ripening.. plants getting koolbloom finish sooner than plants w/out it.. gh 3 part is good stuff but u need to know your strain to get it dialed in a sativa dom might like a hevier n base,,grow well n be well

what size table? how many plants? sog,scrog? strain? how long do u veg?
you can change your rez every 2 weeks,,every week is too much..u can top off with nutes or w plain water just watch your ph and ppm..1400 in veg or bloom? my veg room gets a ppm of 900 ph of 5.5-6.3 my bloom room i start at a ppm of 1,100 weeks 1-2 weeks 3-4 1,300 weeks 5-6 1,400 week 7 and 8 i add k-bloom 1,570 ppm then i flush with gh kleen for 3-5 days..


----------



## mod37 (Mar 3, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> thanks for the ego boost,,but theres lots of guys doing way better than me,,and know way more.. 20+years growing and i still learn new stuff from good guys here...
> whats your medium? i use rock wool 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 cubes in a flood n drain system.. i flood tyhe table for 15 minutes 3-4 times per day.. u want your medium to contain lots of oxegen,,dont water too much or to often but dont let it dry out either..use powder koolbloom at 1/4 tea spoon per gallon no more its powerfull,,and only the last 2 weeks as it promotes ripening.. plants getting koolbloom finish sooner than plants w/out it.. gh 3 part is good stuff but u need to know your strain to get it dialed in a sativa dom might like a hevier n base,,grow well n be well
> 
> what size table? how many plants? sog,scrog? strain? how long do u veg?
> you can change your rez every 2 weeks,,every week is too much..u can top off with nutes or w plain water just watch your ph and ppm..1400 in veg or bloom? my veg room gets a ppm of 900 ph of 5.5-6.3 my bloom room i start at a ppm of 1,100 weeks 1-2 weeks 3-4 1,300 weeks 5-6 1,400 week 7 and 8 i add k-bloom 1,570 ppm then i flush with gh kleen for 3-5 days..


 how goes it 77 and
Thanks Hope your day is going well. So I live near Denver and this is my hole plan. I have 5 rooms in my basement,the 1st room is my water room I have a pre to and then I have the to system 3 filter system. I have 4 55 gal drums. Room 2 is my mom and clone room. I have a 66 spray cloner. I have 2 pineapple 2 sweet island skunk 2 northern lights 2 juicy fruit moms. Room 3 is my veg room I have 2 4x8 tables with 4 360 lights. 4 fans and I air can with 1 6 air intake and 6 air exsted. I put 33 on each table. I flood my tables when I feel the plants getting light. I was veg for 4 weeks but I am going to try 3 weeks this time. Plants are getting 2 big and growing into flower lights. I use 25 gal res in veg and flower per table. So room 4 I have 2 4x8 tables with 2 1000 pre table and 4 fans 1 air filter recirculating and room 5 that is connected To room 4 this room I have 4 4x8 tables. With 2 1000 lights on each. With 10 fans and 1 15 in air intake and 1 15 in air out with the big air can hooked to it. I have a drip system hooked to my plants with 2 lines on each block oh buy the way I grow in 6x6 blocks with 4x6 unie slabs. I water for 2 min 5 times a day. I don't water at night my blocks stay pretty moist at night. I use gh guide and it is the recirculate system. I use three part system micro/grow/bloom. And this round I added pk appetite and now I am going to add the powder bloom. I am in week 5 going into week 6 Saturday. I grow to week 8 and flush week 9 I cut 2 tables down every 2 days. The first round came off the 1 of Jan I just moved in last October and I got 18 lbs off 6 tables. The reason I want to use the power is my buds were soft last round but everyone says it smokes good and taste good too I don't smok lol so I don't know. Anyways I think I am on the right track. I think I will build my phone like you do. My ph is the same as yours so I am good their. I like playing around so I think your feeding ppm might be good I was just going to 1400 oh from veg to flower I soak my blocks and and then top feed 1 time then when blocks are light I start dripping. I do soak 6x6 before veg too and top feed 1 time then flood. I guess that's it. If I forgot anything let me know or if you can add anything please feel free to let me know this is my 2 round and I am going into week 6 so I have a week befor I start powder.didnt mean to ramble lol.hope to hear from you soon. Later and thanks bye the way I flood and reuse in veg and I drip and reuse in flower can't remember the terminology lol but their you go.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 3, 2017)

mod37 said:


> how goes it 77 and
> Thanks Hope your day is going well. So I live near Denver and this is my hole plan. I have 5 rooms in my basement,the 1st room is my water room I have a pre to and then I have the to system 3 filter system. I have 4 55 gal drums. Room 2 is my mom and clone room. I have a 66 spray cloner. I have 2 pineapple 2 sweet island skunk 2 northern lights 2 juicy fruit moms. Room 3 is my veg room I have 2 4x8 tables with 4 360 lights. 4 fans and I air can with 1 6 air intake and 6 air exsted. I put 33 on each table. I flood my tables when I feel the plants getting light. I was veg for 4 weeks but I am going to try 3 this time. Plants are getting 2 big and growing into flower lights. I use 25 gal res in veg and flower per table. So room 4 I have 2 4x8 tables with 2 1000 pre table and 4 fans 1 air filter recirculating and room 5 that is connected To room 4 this room I have 4 4x8 tables. With 2 1000 lights on each. With 10 fans and 1 15 in air intake and 1 15 in air out with the big air can hooked to it. I have a drip system hooked to my plants with 2 lines on each block oh buy the way I grow in 6x6 blocks with 4x6 unie slabs. I water for 2 min 5 times a day. I don't water at night my blocks stay pretty moist at night. I use gh guide and it is the recirculate system. I use three part system micro/grow/bloom. And this round I added pk appetite and now I am going to add the powder bloom. I am in week 5 going into week 6 Saturday. I grow to week 8 and flush week 9 I cut 2 tables down every 2 days. The first round came off the 1 of Jan I just moved in last October and I got 18 lbs off 6 tables. The reason I want to use the power is my buds were soft last round but everyone says it smokes good and taste good too I don't smok lol so I don't know. Anyways I think I am on the right track. I think I will build my phone like you do. My ph is the same as yours so I am good their. I like playing around so I think your feeding ppm might be good I was just going to 1400 oh from veg to flower I soak my blocks and and then top feed 1 time then when blocks are light I start dripping. I do soak 6x6 before veg too and top feed 1 time then flood. I guess that's it. If I forgot anything let me know or if you can add anything please feel free to let me know this is my 2 round and I am going into week 6 so I have a week befor I start powder.didnt mean to ramble lol.hope to hear from you soon. Later and thanks


Oh and by the way you say clean my res every 2 weeks and watch my ph and ppm I do that I know how to keep the ph up and down. But how do you keep ppm when I check it it always goes up even when I add water. So if I am at 1400 on Saturday bye the time Monday comes around I have to add 10 gal of water and my ppm is 1500 or more. Oh and I was doing 11 plants per table now I am at 10. And should I be using gh Kleen at flush and why. Thanks bud.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 3, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> thanks for the ego boost,,but theres lots of guys doing way better than me,,and know way more.. 20+years growing and i still learn new stuff from good guys here...
> whats your medium? i use rock wool 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 cubes in a flood n drain system.. i flood tyhe table for 15 minutes 3-4 times per day.. u want your medium to contain lots of oxegen,,dont water too much or to often but dont let it dry out either..use powder koolbloom at 1/4 tea spoon per gallon no more its powerfull,,and only the last 2 weeks as it promotes ripening.. plants getting koolbloom finish sooner than plants w/out it.. gh 3 part is good stuff but u need to know your strain to get it dialed in a sativa dom might like a hevier n base,,grow well n be well
> 
> what size table? how many plants? sog,scrog? strain? how long do u veg?
> you can change your rez every 2 weeks,,every week is too much..u can top off with nutes or w plain water just watch your ph and ppm..1400 in veg or bloom? my veg room gets a ppm of 900 ph of 5.5-6.3 my bloom room i start at a ppm of 1,100 weeks 1-2 weeks 3-4 1,300 weeks 5-6 1,400 week 7 and 8 i add k-bloom 1,570 ppm then i flush with gh kleen for 3-5 days..


Sounds like a hungry strain to me lol

I have been using FloraKleen for years in my RDWC and it always results in a much cleaner taste and the burn is always a white ash. When I start to use it the smell in the flower room smells much more clean and aromatic. You literally can smell the difference from using it as you clean the system out over the last period of flowering. It definitely gets out all the salts much quicker and probably much more then regular water.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 3, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Sounds like a hungry strain to me lol
> 
> I have been using FloraKleen for years in my RDWC and it always results in a much cleaner taste and the burn is always a white ash. When I start to use it the smell in the flower room smells much more clean and aromatic. You literally can smell the difference from using it as you clean the system out over the last period of flowering. It definitely gets out all the salts much quicker and probably much more then regular water.


Cool and thanks rk. So in week 9 when I flush I put this in with pure Water do I ppm and watch the levels. Do I clean out and refill after a couple days. What is the best way to clean them out. I know you know what you are talking about because you know of the White ash Lol. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 4, 2017)

I use it for 5 to 7 days on the last week of flowering. I mix 10ml per gallon with water PH to 5.8 to 6.0 then take it out after 5 days and put fresh water in PH'ed and let that sit for another 2-3 days just plain ph water. Then chop. It works great.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 4, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> I use it for 5 to 7 days on the last week of flowering. I mix 10ml per gallon with water PH to 5.8 to 6.0 then take it out after 5 days and put fresh water in PH'ed and let that sit for another 2-3 days just plain ph water. Then chop. It works great.


Thank you. Got me a bottle yesterday and going to try this round. Happy growing.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 4, 2017)

Kool Bloom Powder

I use it sometimes and it's a great late late blooming enhancer, but we all know what it really does and why one would want to use it lol .. simply put, this pink powder adds density and compactness to your buds and adds weight. P K boost =

Lead nugs ...


----------



## mod37 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks rk. That is exactly what I wanted to hear and thought. Going to start next weekend


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 5, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Thanks rk. That is exactly what I wanted to hear and thought. Going to start next weekend


Just be careful with it, it's strong stuff, especially when added along side your base nutrients. Like playing the devils advocate lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 5, 2017)

big grow you have,,,,i wish i could run like that.. i have a single room (hidden) in my basement the room is 12ftx12ft on 1 side there is a 3ft deep x 7ft closet in there i have a 2x4ft f&d table w/ a 30 gallon rez and a36 site king cloner(100%success w/ clones,,love the aero cloner)..thats my veg area w a 315 watt lec lamp above and a 125watt cfl above cloner.. the eniviroment in the room is set on a thermostat,, with intake and exaughst able to replace the whole rooms air in about 3 minutes,, i keep it set at 78 d f during lights on and 70d f lights off.. my bloom area is 9ftx12ft i have a 4ftx6ft f&d table with a 50 gallon rez, overhead 2 315wattlec pluss 2 100 watt go green citizen cobs 830 watts total and im averaging 1.6 gram per watt,, way better than my best runs w/ hps n mh.. i use gh maxi series,,simple,cheap, and works great..my tankless hot water heater is in my bloom room so i have a water line in room and a drain in the floor so draiuning and filling is quick and easy..all my rez have drains in the bottom and a hose run to drain w/ open shut valves..i mix nutes in a 5 galolon bucket then pour into the rez in 1 5 gal bucket i put in 6 shot glass size scoops of powder maxi fill w/ water and mix pour it in rez then fill with water and let the pump do the mixing..


----------



## mod37 (Mar 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Just be careful with it, it's strong stuff, especially when added along side your base nutrients. Like playing the devils advocate lol





Niblixdark said:


> Just be careful with it, it's strong stuff, especially when added along side your base nutrients. Like playing the devils advocate lol


So if I use the other 3 micro/ bloom and pk is the 1/2 table spoon per gal going to be too much. And also would you take out the pk now and just go with micro/ bloom and powder for week 7 and 8 thanks.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 6, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> big grow you have,,,,i wish i could run like that.. i have a single room (hidden) in my basement the room is 12ftx12ft on 1 side there is a 3ft deep x 7ft closet in there i have a 2x4ft f&d table w/ a 30 gallon rez and a36 site king cloner(100%success w/ clones,,love the aero cloner)..thats my veg area w a 315 watt lec lamp above and a 125watt cfl above cloner.. the eniviroment in the room is set on a thermostat,, with intake and exaughst able to replace the whole rooms air in about 3 minutes,, i keep it set at 78 d f during lights on and 70d f lights off.. my bloom area is 9ftx12ft i have a 4ftx6ft f&d table with a 50 gallon rez, overhead 2 315wattlec pluss 2 100 watt go green citizen cobs 830 watts total and im averaging 1.6 gram per watt,, way better than my best runs w/ hps n mh.. i use gh maxi series,,simple,cheap, and works great..my tankless hot water heater is in my bloom room so i have a water line in room and a drain in the floor so draiuning and filling is quick and easy..all my rez have drains in the bottom and a hose run to drain w/ open shut valves..i mix nutes in a 5 galolon bucket then pour into the rez in 1 5 gal bucket i put in 6 shot glass size scoops of powder maxi fill w/ water and mix pour it in rez then fill with water and let the pump do the mixing..


How gose it 77. Nice and compact and everything seems very efficient for your grow. What is the gh maxi series. And is it better then the gh series I am using what do you think. I am getting about 20 lbs per 6 tables. Hoping for more lol. Have a goodnight. Happy growing.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 6, 2017)

mod37 said:


> How gose it 77. Nice and compact and everything seems very efficient for your grow. What is the gh maxi series. And is it better then the gh series I am using what do you think. I am getting about 20 lbs per 6 tables. Hoping for more lol. Have a goodnight. Happy growing.


general hydroponics maxi is a 1 part grow, 1 part bloom powder nutrient.. it is cheap but in my nutrient testing it gives the best yield per cost of nutrients.. i pay $85.00 for a 16lb container of grow and bloom so $170.00 and it lasts over a year the grow lasts almost 2 years but the bloom i use more of... i have also found that mixing 1 part grow to 2 parts bloom is great for the first 2 weeks in bloom,, going straight from grow in veg to bloom in bloom i got yellowing, adding the grow to bloom in early bloom keeps them nice and healthy,, weeks 3- finish i use bloom alone then kleen for final flush,, it really brings out the fall colors and leaves buds tasting and burning very KLEEN,,LOL...


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 6, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> general hydroponics maxi is a 1 part grow, 1 part bloom powder nutrient.. it is cheap but in my nutrient testing it gives the best yield per cost of nutrients.. i pay $85.00 for a 16lb container of grow and bloom so $170.00 and it lasts over a year the grow lasts almost 2 years but the bloom i use more of... i have also found that mixing 1 part grow to 2 parts bloom is great for the first 2 weeks in bloom,, going straight from grow in veg to bloom in bloom i got yellowing, adding the grow to bloom in early bloom keeps them nice and healthy,, weeks 3- finish i use bloom alone then kleen for final flush,, it really brings out the fall colors and leaves buds tasting and burning very KLEEN,,LOL...


That's why some people use Cal Mag for the first 2 weeks in transition. 3 weeks for soiless with veg base nutes in flower. Or else the plant will yellow badly with flower nutes.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 6, 2017)

Here ya go

Tweak it if you want but I grow big trees with this schedule!

Ph 6.0 to 6.3 in vegging

Ph 5.8 to 6.0 flowering but no lower then 5.5 for too long.

Koolbloom last 2 weeks. But adjust your base nutrients so the PPM is not gonna burn them. That is on you. The adjustments!

Week 5 can be used for an extra week before week 6 if your strain is a 9 or 10 week strain.

I use a mid bloom hormone to make the buds grow even bigger (adjust base nutes) but that's my own secret and you'll have to find your own. I can't tell you everything lol


----------



## mod37 (Mar 6, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> general hydroponics maxi is a 1 part grow, 1 part bloom powder nutrient.. it is cheap but in my nutrient testing it gives the best yield per cost of nutrients.. i pay $85.00 for a 16lb container of grow and bloom so $170.00 and it lasts over a year the grow lasts almost 2 years but the bloom i use more of... i have also found that mixing 1 part grow to 2 parts bloom is great for the first 2 weeks in bloom,, going straight from grow in veg to bloom in bloom i got yellowing, adding the grow to bloom in early bloom keeps them nice and healthy,, weeks 3- finish i use bloom alone then kleen for final flush,, it really brings out the fall colors and leaves buds tasting and burning very KLEEN,,LOL...


Hum so you only use powder you don't use liquid at all. Hum. Well I guess I am going to go were I get my nuts and ask them to show me what you are buying. Hay got another q. How many weeks do you have your plants in veg. I have been going 4 weeks and thy get way to tall and then when I put them in flower thy grow in the lights by week 3-4. And this one. So when I do water changes I put 25 gal water and then add nuts then I ph and ppm my ph is at 56-57and ppm is around 1275-1350 then by Monday oh sorry I do water changes on Saturday. So on Monday I put water level at 25 again thy usually drink about 10 gal and some may only drink 7 gal anyways when I ppm it again it gose upto 1400-1500 and ph 57-58 I water again on wen about 10 gal again the ppm gose higher and some tables thy don't go up that high and then I change water again on sat. What I am asking is how do you get the ppm down to 1400 again. And am I sapost to raise the ppm on the tables that the ppm is not at 1400 or so. It can get confusing at times on what I should be doing. Thanks 77 for your help. Happy growing.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 3900809 Here ya go
> 
> Tweak it if you want but I grow big trees with this schedule!
> 
> ...


So you only veg for 3 weeks and 


Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 3900809 Here ya go
> 
> Tweak it if you want but I grow big trees with this schedule!
> 
> ...





Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 3900809 Here ya go
> 
> Tweak it if you want but I grow big trees with this schedule!
> 
> ...


So you only veg for 3 weeks and flower for 6 then flush. Boy I am way longer lol. Might be my problem. And hay I live in Colorado no way am I any competition so what you tell me is our Secret I am just trying to grow the sexiest dam trees I can and with all of your help. I might just get their. Thanks for the schedule. Same stuff I use but not as much ml. Think I am going to try next round. I am in week 6 now I am going to week 8 then flush. So hay if you had a 25 gal res how much of each would you put in then in week 6 how much bloom would you add. Do you stop using liquid bloom and only use powder. Thanks for your help. Happy growing.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 7, 2017)

i grow sea of green so my cuttings only veg for 2 weeks,, i take 7-8 inch cuts, once rooted they go in cubes to veg,, by 2 weeks of veg they are near 1ft tall,,then go to bloom,, they double to triple in hight in the first 3 weeks of bloom so my plants top out around 3ft tall.. in a basement w/ a 7ft ceiling height,, the table is 20inches above the floor so the 50 gallon rez fits snug beneith,, i try to keep my lamps 2n a half to 3ft above canopy,,by the time my plants are 3ft tall my lights are as high as i can get them around 2n half ft above canopy..if plants get taller i try to gently bend them and tie w string w/out breaking or topping.. if plants are looking like theyll be over a ft tall in veg i top them a week before they go to bloom so they can recover from the top.. some clones get topped as soon as they root and go into cubes,,depends on the strain and if it likes multiple tops,, some strains grow huge main colas,others can grow huge multiple topps,,its all how the strain goes... heavy sativa plants require only 1 week or even no veg time,, like silver haze, or sweet island skunk can go straight from rooted clone to bloom,, veg them at all and they will hit the ceiling...


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow that was quite the read. Throw some paragraphs in there for my poor eyes lol I see how you run your rooms.

If that's how you know how to maximize your space and get your tickets then have at her lol. Sounds like a great setup !


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 7, 2017)

mod37 said:


> So you only veg for 3 weeks and
> 
> 
> So you only veg for 3 weeks and flower for 6 then flush. Boy I am way longer lol. Might be my problem. And hay I live in Colorado no way am I any competition so what you tell me is our Secret I am just trying to grow the sexiest dam trees I can and with all of your help. I might just get their. Thanks for the schedule. Same stuff I use but not as much ml. Think I am going to try next round. I am in week 6 now I am going to week 8 then flush. So hay if you had a 25 gal res how much of each would you put in then in week 6 how much bloom would you add. Do you stop using liquid bloom and only use powder. Thanks for your help. Happy growing.


No nono lol its a chart for general purpose. I veg for as long as I wish. Sometimes 4 weeks or 8, depends on rooms and timing. For flowering you can keep using week 5 for subsequent weeks for longer flowering varieties.

Ahh yes boosters lol

Well let's put it this way ..

If you take grow bloom and micro and need to add kool bloom dry .. at the end or want too, you need to reduce the base nutes.

Soo.

For each nute bottle and the amount needed at that week for base you would take 20% off each amount required per gallon of nutes.

Then add in Koolbloom dry at full strength. This is an example. Your situation you might need to say take 25% away from each base nutes before adding your boosters.

If you use your base nutes full amount for week 6 you can't use koolbloom because it would be too much nutes and ppm would be sky-high. 

So reduce it and add your dry bloom so your ppm is still the same or slightly higher. (PPM meter required)

For a mid bloom boost you would do the same thing.

Base nutes are base

Boosters boost

But base nutes must be reduced to utilize boosters. Or Satan burns your shat.

You can grow big buds with boosters alone.

Or

You can grow massive buds with boosters along with a good base nutrient.
(Get a dehumidifier)

Anyone who uses my chart from earlier will see very excellent growth in thier plants. I dare anyone to try it.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 7, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> i grow sea of green so my cuttings only veg for 2 weeks,, i take 7-8 inch cuts, once rooted they go in cubes to veg,, by 2 weeks of veg they are near 1ft tall,,then go to bloom,, they double to triple in hight in the first 3 weeks of bloom so my plants top out around 3ft tall.. in a basement w/ a 7ft ceiling height,, the table is 20inches above the floor so the 50 gallon rez fits snug beneith,, i try to keep my lamps 2n a half to 3ft above canopy,,by the time my plants are 3ft tall my lights are as high as i can get them around 2n half ft above canopy..if plants get taller i try to gently bend them and tie w string w/out breaking or topping.. if plants are looking like theyll be over a ft tall in veg i top them a week before they go to bloom so they can recover from the top.. some clones get topped as soon as they root and go into cubes,,depends on the strain and if it likes multiple tops,, some strains grow huge main colas,others can grow huge multiple topps,,its all how the strain goes... heavy sativa plants require only 1 week or even no veg time,, like silver haze, or sweet island skunk can go straight from rooted clone to bloom,, veg them at all and they will hit the ceiling...


 How zit 77. Thanks bro you are a wealth of pure info. Ok so this is typically what I grow sweet island skunk/ pine apple. Juicy fruit. Blue berry. Northern light. So what kind of strain are these. And boy I am way over vegging. Lol anyways. So when I clone it takes about 14 days and then I put them in small cubes and into 6x6 cubes. Then in veg. And have been veg for 4 weeks no wonder the hit the ceiling lol. So only veg for 2 weeks that sounds good to me. Any ways you look at it your steering me in the right direction. Thanks. So you don't top in veg I thought that was good for the plant and gives more sprouts for colas. I try to trim befor flower too. What do you think. Thanks new for all the help. Happy growing  Oh I see so you raise and lower your light. I keep them the same height all the way to the ceiling lol


----------



## mod37 (Mar 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> No nono lol its a chart for general purpose. I veg for as long as I wish. Sometimes 4 weeks or 8, depends on rooms and timing. For flowering you can keep using week 5 for subsequent weeks for longer flowering varieties.
> 
> Ahh yes boosters lol
> 
> ...


Thank you bro. You put that very clearly and I understand now. So try 25 % off the then if that is too high try 20 got it. Or lower lol. So I thought I might be veging too long think I will try to get them in to flower sooner maybe 10 in high. Or 2 weeks. Don't think I need a dehumidifier my room stays about 25%. Thanks rk. Happy growing


----------



## mod37 (Mar 7, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Thank you bro. You put that very clearly and I understand now. So try 25 % off the then if that is too high try 20 got it. Or lower lol. So I thought I might be veging too long think I will try to get them in to flower sooner maybe 10 in high. Or 2 weeks. Don't think I need a dehumidifier my room stays about 25%. Thanks rk. Happy growing


And yes I do have a ppm and ph gage lol.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Wow that was quite the read. Throw some paragraphs in there for my poor eyes lol I see how you run your rooms.
> 
> If that's how you know how to maximize your space and get your tickets then have at her lol. Sounds like a great setup !


Thanks. I try to use all me rooms to help each other.
Any ways if you know what I can do better please help.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 7, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Thanks. I try to use all me rooms to help each other.
> Any ways if you know what I can do better please help.


If you ever have any concerns or questions PM me.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 8, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Thank you bro. You put that very clearly and I understand now. So try 25 % off the then if that is too high try 20 got it. Or lower lol. So I thought I might be veging too long think I will try to get them in to flower sooner maybe 10 in high. Or 2 weeks. Don't think I need a dehumidifier my room stays about 25%. Thanks rk. Happy growing


Just to reassure

Let's say I need 20ml per gallon of bloom and have 15 Gallons capacity.

Example:

That means 20ml x 15G = 300 ml
Now take away 25% = 240 ml
Now add in Koolbloom full strength.

ALWAYS mix "Micro" first into the water then the rest after.

For test purposes use a gallon only to find your own ratios. Try not to get too stoned when you do this important math for your girls and make certain your PPM meter is calibrated.

Also when you take away % it could very well be 20% or 30% or more. You just need to find the right PPM level.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 8, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Just to reassure
> 
> Let's say I need 20ml per gallon of bloom and have 15 Gallons capacity.
> 
> ...


Ok rk thanks buddy I will let you know sat after the water change.
Kinda nervous but I think I can do it lol and I don't smoke. I just do this for some old army buddy's and some family members that use it for meds.
Thanks again. Happy growing


----------



## mod37 (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh and by the way. So let say my ppm is going over 1400. How do I get it to come down. I know up and down on ph but what about ppm.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 8, 2017)

mod37 said:


> Oh and by the way. So let say my ppm is going over 1400. How do I get it to come down. I know up and down on ph but what about ppm.


The plant eats and ppm changes, just keep the pH steady and add water over the week and adjust pH. If you mixed it to strong start over again.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 9, 2017)

mod37 said:


> How zit 77. Thanks bro you are a wealth of pure info. Ok so this is typically what I grow sweet island skunk/ pine apple. Juicy fruit. Blue berry. Northern light. So what kind of strain are these. And boy I am way over vegging. Lol anyways. So when I clone it takes about 14 days and then I put them in small cubes and into 6x6 cubes. Then in veg. And have been veg for 4 weeks no wonder the hit the ceiling lol. So only veg for 2 weeks that sounds good to me. Any ways you look at it your steering me in the right direction. Thanks. So you don't top in veg I thought that was good for the plant and gives more sprouts for colas. I try to trim befor flower too. What do you think. Thanks new for all the help. Happy growing  Oh I see so you raise and lower your light. I keep them the same height all the way to the ceiling lol


no,, i only top or trim in veg,,, if u top,,, the plant needs time to recover before putting it in bloom.. id say at least a week of recovery for any topping.. so if i top its either as soon as the plant is rooted then veg for 1-2 weeks or after 1 week of veg,,,top,, then give it another week of veg to recover..
once in bloom i try not to remove anything,,, exept lower leaves that are no longer usefull or big fans that block light,,however i prefer to just bend or tuck big leaves rather than clip if possible...

blue berry and northern lights are indica dominant strains,,2 weeks of veg should get sizable plants..
island sweet skunk sativa dominant u may be able to bloom rooted clones or veg 1 week max,,,if u top i suggest topping as soon as they root then veg 1 week.. if u dont top bloom rooted clones,, sativa's usually stretch more in bloom,, sometimes trippling it height,, indicas may double in height..however it depends on strain.. i grew durban poison pure sativa but it grows very much like an indica, it did not stretch much, and finished in 7 weeks..
sativa's usually need more time to bloom,, so u make up the time w/ less veg
if i was running i.s. skunk and northern lights,, as soon as clones are rooted the skunks would go to bloom wile the nl's stay in veg for a week or so..then put in bloom so in 8 weeks the nl is finished wile the skunks are finished as they have been blooming for 9 weeks...


----------



## mod37 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> no,, i only top or trim in veg,,, if u top,,, the plant needs time to recover before putting it in bloom.. id say at least a week of recovery for any topping.. so if i top its either as soon as the plant is rooted then veg for 1-2 weeks or after 1 week of veg,,,top,, then give it another week of veg to recover..
> once in bloom i try not to remove anything,,, exept lower leaves that are no longer usefull or big fans that block light,,however i prefer to just bend or tuck big leaves rather than clip if possible...
> 
> blue berry and northern lights are indica dominant strains,,2 weeks of veg should get sizable plants..
> ...


How zit 77. Thanks that has put a hole new light on things what about pineapple and juicy fruit what are thy. I am thinking pineapple is a sati a it growed like iss. I wish their were a site that gave all the trees names lol and what thy were. Anyways thanks that was a big help. Happy growing.


----------



## mod37 (Mar 9, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> The plant eats and ppm changes, just keep the pH steady and add water over the week and adjust pH. If you mixed it to strong start over again.


Got it so if it goes to 2000 after it is been in a couple of days it goes up naturally. Ok that's what I have been doing and my trees are looking great nice and very green. Just don't want to f up lol. Thanks again.


----------



## dexterblue (Jan 14, 2018)

High ppms


----------



## Rahz (Jan 14, 2018)

Maxigrow and Maxibloom 50/50 will produce a 99:58:154 ppm ratio at 2.5g each. At flower set I switch to 33/66 (2g/4g) and that produces a 105:80:185 ppm ratio. 

I don't see the point in using Maxibloom alone through most of flower, much less using a PK booster, but I've never felt the need to run TDS over 1000 ppm. Towards the end it might be good to lower N. 6g Maxibloom and no Maxigrow provides 80:104:184. If lowering N further was desired then it would be useful to cut out some Maxibloom and sub in some PK.

But if someone wants to run over 1000 ppm, a PK booster will be useful to raise PK without increasing N levels beyond 100.


----------



## Rahz (Jan 14, 2018)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> I use MaxiGro and MaxiBloom but KoolBloom is the third stage or does it subsitute MaxiBloom? Who knows this?


An answer in line with GH suggestions is to look at the feed charts. They want you to run 1.5 tsp Maxibloom with 1ml liquid Koolbloom per gallon during flower until the week before flush at which point it switches to 1/2 tsp Maxibloom and 1/2 tsp Dry Koolbloom.


----------



## daadank (Aug 7, 2018)

chronicals77 said:


> Your welcome, if your growing soil or coco you may even want to do a light flush of the soil with plain ph'd water to rinse some of the heavy nutes out. Wait for signs of recovery before heavy feeding again.


I've never seen such an idiot. You sound.like a fool you don't even have a basic understanding of plant chemistry.


----------

